# ATI x1400 - SOLVED!!! (At least for now)

## rabidmonkey

Ok, for all you guys out there pulling your hair out over the fact your new toy's fancy dancy x1400 card isn't supported, help is at hand!!!

By using the info at the following link: http://toni.to/ati.html

I was able to trick the current ati drivers 8.23.7 (i believe) into recognizing my card and letting me use 1280x800 with glx support on my acer aspire 5672.

Please note, for those of you using mm-sources I couldn't get the ati-driver to emerge using those kernel sources and had to revert to the latest (~x86) gentoo sources.

If anyones got any questions, please give me a yell, but please note, this was NOT MY FIX, I found it on a ubuntu forum, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121125&page=2

Good luck everyone, and if anyones had any luck getting the IPW3945 wireless in these things to work with the gentoo 2.6.16-r1 sources I'd appreciate a heads up  :Smile: 

Graham

----------

## p h a n t

I can confirm that that dirty hack - that's what it is - works. I tried it with the same notebook (Acer Aspire 5672) and thus the same card (ATI mobility x1400) with ATI's 8.23.7 driver. It wasn't on a gentoo box though, but a suse one (bleh)...

----------

## Sejam

I've been able to verify this works also on my Dell Inspiron E1705 (9400).  I was only able to get the ati drivers to install correctly using the 2.6.16-r1 (opposed to the -mm branch which I was using).  My resolution for my screen is now 1920x1200.  One side effect is that when using the console window, my font is fuzzy.  Fuzzy meaning the pixels around the words are constantly turning on and off in some places.

----------

## socken

Thanks for the link! I'll take a look at it, have a aspire 5672 as well!

About the 3945: have you seen this thread? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-highlight-3945.html

VinzC posted a ebuild which should work. Couldn't test the ebuilds either, will do asap.

Hope that helps!?

----------

## Sejam

 *socken wrote:*   

> Thanks for the link! I'll take a look at it, have a aspire 5672 as well!
> 
> About the 3945: have you seen this thread? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-highlight-3945.html
> 
> VinzC posted a ebuild which should work. Couldn't test the ebuilds either, will do asap.
> ...

 

I've been on that forum for my wireless and I've gotten the card to work following those instructions ... kinda.  For using the -mm branch, it was easy.  Since I could not use the -mm kernel branch because of the ati drivers, I had to do a little extra work to get the wireless card working.  I'll have the documentation up that I used soon (next day or two) at http://james.jamesandkristin.net/install-gentoo-linux-on-a-dell-inspiron-e1705/

----------

## cato`

You don't need that hack since ATI has released new drivers supporting the X-generation, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html

----------

## socken

That looks promising! Have you tried them yet? Is everything working like it should?

----------

## cato`

I can't since I'm not dumb enough to buy a card from ATI ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## socken

hehe...well, it just happened to come with my new notebook....   :Confused: 

Thanks for the tip anyways! I guess a lot of people have waited for those news...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pitr-

No need for that anymore since the release of the new 8.24.8-drivers that includes X1x00-support.

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html

----------

## Sejam

 *Pitr- wrote:*   

> No need for that anymore since the release of the new 8.24.8-drivers that includes X1x00-support.
> 
> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html

 

Of course, the day after I use the hacked version and spend all that time getting it to work, they actually release the drivers.    :Twisted Evil:  The drivers are also available on the ati page (I don't like going to url's I don't know).

----------

## socken

Hehe...it's always the same...

Hey, I've tried the drivers now. They seem to work! But I don't get any 3d-acceleration. Should that work too? Do I have to build in DRM in the kernel or not? 

Has anyone  managed to get the new drivers to work properly???

----------

## HomerJ

Same here, no 3D with ATI's driver.  Anyone have it working?

Thanks.

----------

## darkninja

 *socken wrote:*   

> Hehe...it's always the same...
> 
> Hey, I've tried the drivers now. They seem to work! But I don't get any 3d-acceleration. Should that work too? Do I have to build in DRM in the kernel or not? 
> 
> Has anyone  managed to get the new drivers to work properly???

 

The new drivers need a few patchs to work with 2.6.16 kernels. Use the latest ebuild in this thread.here

And no, you shouldn't have DRM in the kernel when you compile the drivers.[/post]

----------

## Sejam

 *darkninja wrote:*   

>  *socken wrote:*   Hehe...it's always the same...
> 
> Hey, I've tried the drivers now. They seem to work! But I don't get any 3d-acceleration. Should that work too? Do I have to build in DRM in the kernel or not? 
> 
> Has anyone  managed to get the new drivers to work properly??? 
> ...

 

Anybody know when it's going to make it into portage?  I'm still running the old hacked version because it works fine for the moment and am too busy to try to get something working again (too many different projects at work).

----------

